# Post a Plate/Presentation/Ingredient Picture...



## chefdrew1978 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey Chef's,

I thought it might be a good idea to share some dishes on here. Some chefs do not like to give a full list of ingredients so maybe just a breif discription of the dish if that is the case.

We all get new ideas mixing from mixing our own dishes with new ones so I thought this would be a good place to get some creative juices flowing.

Anyone interested in sharing?

This is something that I made for lunch...

Chili Rubbed Pork Tenderloin w/ Apple Cider Reduction

Chipotle Cream Spinach w/ Claw Meat

Sauteed Corn, Red Bell Pepper and ground Chorizo


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome to Cheftalk,

I see your fairly new to this site. I just wanted to thank you for posting your dish with us. And your right , alot of Chefs do enjoy sharing their pictures with us. If you notice the gallery at the top you will see all kinds of beautiful presentations.

Thank you for taking the time to explain all the pairings to, some of them are new to me. When you say "claw meat" , I assume you mean "crab meat" (or lobster) ? Some expressions don't translate well in my mind (French) or maybe its just me and the expression I have not heard of....

Look forward to many more of your presentations.

Petals.


----------



## theslowcooker (Apr 18, 2011)

That looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## chefdrew1978 (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes I am new, thank you for the welcome. Yes Sir it is crab claw meat, sorry I did not put that in. I now see the gallery and I will take a look, thanks for pointing it out.



petalsandcoco said:


> Welcome to Cheftalk,
> 
> I see your fairly new to this site. I just wanted to thank you for posting your dish with us. And your right , alot of Chefs do enjoy sharing their pictures with us. If you notice the gallery at the top you will see all kinds of beautiful presentations.
> 
> ...


----------

